# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته >  رهنمایی در چیدن ترتیب اولویت دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی

## Ali_Alfred

سلام خدمت همه دوستان گل
ازهمه دوستانی که یکم تایم آزادتر دارند یه کمک میخوام که اگه ممکن بود برام انجام بدن لطفا؛من میخوام دتنشگاه های علوم پزشگی که این پایین می ذارم بر اساس رتبه دانشگاه از قوی به ضعف چیده بشن 
اگه لطف کنید برام انجام بدین ممنون می شم


دانشگاه علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی تهران
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اردیبیل
دانشگاه علدم پزشکی اراک 
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارومیه
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرج
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران
دانشکده علوم پزشکی آبادان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گرگان
دانشکاه علوم پزشکی ساری
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان
دانشگاه علوم علوم پزشکی گناباد
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی رشت
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی خرم آباد
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یاسوج
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زاهدان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی سمنان
دانشگاه علوم پزسکی شاهرود
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهرکرد
دانسگاهدعلوم پزشکی شهیدبهشتی
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی نسا
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قزوین
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی قم
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی سنندج
ردانشگاهدعلوم پزشکی ایلام
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بابل
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بندرعباس
دانشگاهرعلوم پزشکی بوشهر
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بیرجند
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تربت حیدریه
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی جندی شاپور اهواز
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی جهرم
دانسکاه علوم پزشکی جیرفت
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بجنورد
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی دزفول
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی رفسنجان
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زابل

----------


## Mehran123

داداش یه لینک بهت میدم کتاب گاج هست 
http://dl.gaj.ir/pdf/EntekhabReshte.pdf
از صفحه حدودا 250 فکنم رشته ها رو بر حسب رتبه های قبولی پارسال زده

----------


## Saeed744

اول تهران بعد دانشگاه شهر خودت بعد براساس فاصله وخوش اب وهوایی

----------


## Negar_B

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان گل
> ازهمه دوستانی که یکم تایم آزادتر دارند یه کمک میخوام که اگه ممکن بود برام انجام بدن لطفا؛من میخوام دتنشگاه های علوم پزشگی که این پایین می ذارم بر اساس رتبه دانشگاه از قوی به ضعف چیده بشن 
> اگه لطف کنید برام انجام بدین ممنون می شم
> 
> 
> دانشگاه علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی تهران
> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اردیبیل
> دانشگاه علدم پزشکی اراک 
> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارومیه
> ...


اگه شهرمحل سکونت ورشته مدنظرتونو میگفتین بهتربودراحت ترمیشد نظرداد

----------

